# Fotos del Puerto Bravo, Mollendo!



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Hola a todos! Espero que les gusten estas fotos y que conozcan un poquito mas de Mollendo. Esto es solo un poco de lo que nos ofrece Arequipa. 

*Municipalidad Provincial de Islay*










*Avenida Mariscal Castilla*



















*Obelisco*










*Iglesia de San Martin de Porres*










*Iglesia Inmaculada Concepcion*










*Hospital de Mollendo*










*Casona Villa Velasquez*










*Plaza Francisco Bolognesi*



















*Calle Arequipa, primera cuadra*










*Plaza Miguel Grau*










*Malecon Ratty*










*Parque Infantil IV Centenario*










*Calle Comercio*










*Ba~os La Aguadita*










*Terminal Terrestre de Mollendo*










*Bajada a las playas*


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

wow que Bonito puerto arequipeño.. falta unas fotos del castillo de mollendo


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Aqui van fotos del castillo y de las actividades de la playa.

*Castillo Forga*



















*Parque Acuatico*










*Complejo Turistico Playa Uno*










*Segunda Playa de Mollendo*


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mollendo se ve un lugar limpio, tranquilo y acojedor..dan ganas de ir a visitar..

Lindas fotos Chalaco kay:


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

Muy lindas las fotos de Mollendo, nunca antes habia escuchado de ese lugar. Se ve muy limpio, y turístico. Está espectacular ese castillo sobre la colina en la playa, le da un aire a las playas del mediterráneo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bonito, se que hay muchas casas de estilo victoriano enese puerto, oye pero el puerto bravo no es el CAllao.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mollendo es bien bonito. Me encantan esas fotos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Bonito, se que hay muchas casas de estilo victoriano enese puerto, oye pero el puerto bravo no es el CAllao.


No. Mollendo es el puerto bravo.


----------



## Flavio (Mar 31, 2005)

buena!!!!!!!!!!!
mollendo se ve bastante bien
el castillo ... pulenta

:runaway:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Nose, pero algunas fotos, sobretodo las de los edificios me recuerdan a Valparaiso.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Super limpio Mollendo me sorprende, se ve que la gente cuida su ciudad.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

el puente de molendo my city


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Muy bonito Mollendo.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

No creo que ese puente sea uno de los atractivos de Mollendo no?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Es una forma de llegar al Malecon Ratty. Deberian poner vegetacion en las partes de abajo y donde se ve seco.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Muy cheveres las fotos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

*Zona del Malecon Ratty*




























*Forga*










*Actividad Portuaria*


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

que lindo està Mollendo ,gracias por mostrarlo.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

algunos de los parques estan medio huachafientos, mucho cemento y pocos arboles. pero las casas republicanas estan muy bonitas, y son bastantes! un lugar con mucho potencial para ir mejorando


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

*El Mercado San Jose*


----------



## DeAmat (May 18, 2005)

Mollendo. Antes mi familia vivia por all (yo tanbien pero era muy joven para recordarme) no tengo una foto de la casa donde vivia, pero se que viviamos en la casa de lanchas. Si es que alguien tiene fotos de la casa de lanchas (que esta cerca a un terreno que las monjas no quieren vender) pongan la foto. Alli vivia my abuelo que le dio la casa a mi papa. Mi abuelo era el director de una compania que se llamaba la p.s.n.c que quebro por el Alan Garcia. Bueno si alguien tiene una foto porfavor ponganla. Gracias!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

mollendo es antiguo y republicano, tuvo una importancia en la época de la pre guerra del pacífico, tintes de puerto propios y tintes como de valparaiso. Ojala que hicieran una autopista entre Arequipa y Mollendo y Matarani tomaria solo 35 minutos llegar de un lado a otro.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Se ve bastante acogedor, tranquilo y muy limpio!


----------



## ch'i (Aug 14, 2006)

Muy limpia y ordenada. ¿Queda en el sur de Perú?


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

fui a mollendo hace una semana 
y tome algunas fotos

aqui una desde la compañia de bomberos hacia el malecon  










ahora desde el carro en el malecon.... no pude tomar mas.. del malecon ibamos en el carro rapido jeje:nuts:



















parte de la iglesia de la Inmaculada.. esta bien bonita. pintada  










una plaza cerca al malecon 










vista desde el parque acuatico.. hacia el costado del malecon. donde desembarcaba el tren.. y actualmente no se .. jjeje











discoteca Maui en la primera playa


----------



## cinthyab_val (Dec 7, 2007)

aqui desde la tercera playa hasta la primera.. ahi el Castillo










EL tren llegando










los baños y duchas.. son dos igualitos.. el otro esta a la derecha










ahora arriba donde esta la mujer.. es el puente peatonal por el que se baja a la playa.... y debajo donde esta esas maquinarias y un camion.. sera el nuevo muelle... aun en construccion










ahora en el centro










una de las avenidas principales.. no me salio bien la foto.. salio sin mucho color... pero.. como veran Mollendo es muy concurrido










bueno son las unicas fotos que puedo mostrar las otras son personales xD !! 

espero volver antes que termine el verano jeje


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hermosas fotos  muy lindas de verdad la Ciudad de Mollendo sigue su constante crecimiento desde hace más de 10 años


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

La ultima foto, demuestra simplemente en una imagen lo que es Mollendo, una ciudad! una floreciente ciudad por su entorno y eso que aun faltan más fotos


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mollendo con terminal terrestre, aeropuerto, puerto y con estacion del ferrocarril, cuenta con todos los servicios basicos que cualquier ciudades necesita para su desarrollo  que bien que linda Mollendito


----------



## LimaLondon (Sep 16, 2007)

Se nota que Mollendo ha mejorado bastante.


----------



## Claudia4681 (Aug 16, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos!


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

Gratamente sorprendido con Mollendo


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Cada vez Mollendo me sorprende mas, algun dia tendre que visitar esa hermosa ciudad. Chalaco y cinthyab_val, gracias por compartir las fotos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Muy bonitas las ultimas fotos


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Chvrs las fotos y si en mollendo hay un tremendo movimiento comercial en el verano, q d nueve en comercio tiene mollendo este año??


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Mollendo esta muy bien implementado con todos los servicios  que lindo es Mollendo


----------



## jaesflo (Dec 15, 2007)

Cuando era niño fui unas cuantas veces a Mollendo aun recuerdo cuando entraba a la primera playa, que tengo unas fotos que no se donde estan pero, ultimamente cada año que he visitado, siempre he visto cosas interesantes, por ejemplo el año pasado visite y el muelle estaba a medio construir y algo abandonado, a principios de este año 2008 para ser mas exactos encontre algo cambiado esta ves si ya estaba algo concluido el *muelle turistico* de Mollendo.

Ahora ya esta pasando este verano que nuevas cosas aparecera este 2009 en Mollendo, felicitaciones por su alcalde.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Mollendo , la ciudad que que cada ves evoluciona mas, y mas,, siempre efocada al turismo, su infraestructura turistica va mejorando....
El alcalde y los mollendinos se han propuesto conquistar al mercado brasileño con la interoceanica,,, y lo van a lograr

Felicitaciones a su alcalde y a su gente brava.
























































Cortesia de : TodoArequipa

Disfrutenlo.... y cuidado con la envidia


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que lindo está Mollendo, muy buenas fotos!!


----------

